# Well almost 2 years divorced



## shesgone (Feb 4, 2011)

Almost 2 years divorced, and happy as a lark. 
My daughter graduates in 5 months and has a full ride scholarship to college. Haven’t really dated much. Gone out with friends and some women but nothing serious or more than few dates. Anyone dealing with a lying SO get out, the grass is greener on the other side. 
I lobe for me now, not someone else and trying to make them happy.
All too often I think we get so used to having someone there we think we can’t be alone. I got married at 20 divorced after 14 years and jumped right back into another crappy marriage. 
Anyone that thinks they can’t survive divorce read through my pitiful, self degrading posts. 

Not even sure why I thought to log back in, but you will survive.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

You’ve done well. Keep it up and fix that picker.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Congratulations! That's wonderful about your daughter. I think the standard family that people expect to see has changed a lot. For a lot of people, it's not a good choice. For me, it has been about seeing my son and I as a complete and full family.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Great update! Work on that picker.

Always remember........ "damaged people....damage people"

Often they don't even mean to. Keep up your boundaries.


----------

